# BJU Complete 3rd Grade Kit



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

I thought I would post here on HT first and allow a fellow member the chance to purchase a Complete 3rd grade kit before posting elsewhere on the Internet.

This set has been used once, the workbooks were all copied and never written on. The set is in Like New condition and is 100% complete.

This is a Bob Jones University Homeschooling Kit purchased in 2010 and now selling for $695.00 at pennywiselearning.com (Christianbooks.com)

Here is a link to the product they are selling for $695.00
http://www.christianbook.com/bju-pr...ode=WW&netp_id=652123&event=EBRN&view=details

This kit includes all of the following:

Heritage Studies 3 Teacher's Edition 
Heritage Studies 3 Student Textbook 
Heritage Studies 3 Teacher Worktext 
Heritage Studies 3 Student Worktext 
Heritage Studies 3 Tests & Answer Keys 
English 3 Teacher's Edition 
English 3 Student Worktext 
English 3 Tests & Answer Keys 
Spelling 3 Teacher's Edition 
Spelling 3 Student Worktext 
Reading 3 Teacher's Editions with videocassette tape 
Reading 3 Two Student Textbooks 
Reading 3 Student Worktext 
Reading 3 Teacher's Worktext 
Reading 3 Visuals Flipchart 
Math 3 Teacher's Edition w/CD (3rd ed.) 
Math 3 Student Worktext 
Math 3 Student Manipulatives Packet 
Math 3 Reviews 
Math 3 Testpack & Answer key 
Science 3 Teacher's Guide 
Science 3 Student Text 
Science 3 Student Activity Manual 
Science 3 Activity Manual Answer Key 
Science 3 Testpack & Answer Key 
Handwriting 3 Teacher's Edition 
Handwriting 3 Student Worktext

We will let someone from HT have this kit for only $450.00 and like I mentioned before it is complete and like new, never written on. This is a great curriculum, our third grader easily learned enough to pass the state standard for promotion to the 4th grade.

We can accept paypal or personal check (has to clear before shipping) or money order. Shipping is included to the 48 main body states.


----------

